# Vape Trends 2021



## Hooked (15/1/21)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2021/01/9-vape-trends-for-2021.html

"... by monitoring current trends, talking to manufacturers and referencing our 2021 expert predictions post, we can come up with some educated guesses…

*1. Pod systems – but not as you know them…*

‘pod mod’ devices are growing in popularity, perhaps because they are so flexible, with many systems able to deliver both a Mouth-to-Lung and a Direct-Lung vape. They’re often more compact than a mod, but can still deliver a great power range and battery life, with some pod mods using one or more external batteries. Small wonder that Vaporesso told us that “2021 will be the year of the pod mod.”

*2. Closed v. open systems: Which will win?*

One trend in recent years has been the increasing popularity of Big Tobacco devices, which are often closed pod systems.

*3. Tougher, more resilient devices*
The days when you could drop your vape and it instantly breaks are coming to an end. Geekvape has led the way with indestructible devices, creating kits such as the Aegis Max Zeus, which is waterproof, shockproof and dust resistant.


*4. Breaking down barriers*
Most starter kits are very easy to use already, but things will get even easier. There’s a clear focus, for example, on making vape coils easier to change and devices easier to fill. In 2020 we’ve seen pop out coils and self-cleaning technology. This could also contribute to open systems winning over closed systems. We’ll also see attempts to make high wattage vaping more accessible.

Vaporesso has made great strides in this area – creating devices which can be used with advanced functions but also include modes that make them easier to use for less experienced vapers.

Advances like these will make cloud vaping and temperature control vaping accessible to more users.

*5. A greener future?*

We’ve seen little focus on the environment in the past when it comes to vaping, but I think there will be more emphasis on this in the future.

Innokin are leading the way here, with biodegradable filters in their new FLTR kit, introducing the use of recyclable packaging and calling for battery recycling stations, but other manufacturers will follow.

There does seem to be a trend towards disposable e-cigarettes. This trend is taking off in the USA, but where the USA goes the UK often follows. While this can be great for smokers who want to try vaping without making too much of a commitment, it’s a concerning development from an environmental perspective.

*6. Power isn’t everything*

For years there has been competition to see how much power you can squeeze out of a vape mod. But there’s a limit to how much power you can get out of a mod before you simply burn the coil.

For example, you’ll quite often see a mod kit which can output 200 watts or more paired with coils that can be used with a maximum wattage of 70 watts.

There will always be a niche group of vapers who build their own coils or simply like having a powerful device, but most vapers don’t need any more than 80 watts of power. We’re starting to see that reflected in vape devices now, with more coming out with a more limited wattage range (typically 5-80 W instead of 1-250 W).

*7. Battery evolution*

For years battery life has been improving while, at the same time, charging time has been going down. Even smaller devices are boasting an increasingly large capacity, and there should soon be a time when MTL vapers with the right device can go days or more without needing to recharge their battery.

*8. E-Liquid: Brand dominance?*

It wasn’t long ago that a new brand seemed to be launched every few days. However, I think that the time when a brand could come from nowhere and launch a seriously successful e-liquid range without spending serious money has gone.


*9. Youth vaping – and futile attempts to appease the anti-vaping crowd*

As the anti-vaping crowd continues to manipulate science and data to pretend youth vaping is a problem (an effort which could lead to the resurgence of youth smoking), some manufacturers will respond with efforts to make their device childproof. These devices might, for example, integrate with smartphones via Bluetooth and require vapers to pass an age verification test.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 5


----------



## zadiac (15/1/21)

Battery capacity is the ultimate goal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

